# First litter!



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Finally, against all my expectations, my doe delivered a litter of at least 9 pups on July 9th! I've spent years looking forward to this moment. 










I've since culled the litter down to two agouti does (hopefully does -- still learning) and thus far they're doing well.

For what feels like the longest time I was doubtful that this doe would ever produce pups, I was almost ready to throw in the towel on this hobby before I ever got started, and now I'm watching my first litter being raised and planning to acquire additional stock and new varieties (I'm hoping to be able to find breeders within my state). I couldn't be happier!  Studying the genetics and watching them play out in real life has been wonderful as well.

This was something of a test litter if you will, and now I'm confident that I'm ready to go all-in :lol:


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Congratulations! They look really healthy. Good luck on your future projects.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats! It's always very exciting when you get a new litter


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

